# Vinyl Decal Machine?



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

anybody have a decal cutting machine? I dont even no if im calling it the right thing :33:. i want to be able to make my own decals. not looking for anything nice. Just would be fun to have one i think. Anybody have any suggestings??


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

If you have a local sign shop they might be able to help you


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I looked into them one time. You cant get cheap little cutters but, you will be limited to what you can cut. The better machines will cut better (thicker, better quality) vinyl & should come with better software so you'll have better stickers. If all you plan on doing is small stuff here and there for yourself and friends then the cheaper one would probably do just fine.


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thats all im trying to do, nothing big. Mainly stuff to go on the four wheelers, coolers, ect.


----------

